# HR20/21/22/23/24 & R22 (National Release) - Issues/Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100*
*HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
R22-200 • R22-100*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=189900

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

While this is more or less a small modification to the previous national release, I've created a new thread so that we can keep all of the recent information contained in this thread.

The earlier thread is located here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187092


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Having this roll out to the full HR2x family is a nice thing to see.


----------



## zztrainv2 (Aug 26, 2007)

There is much more "beeping." I am not sure how to describe it better, but the sound that the DVR used to make when you tried to do something that was not possible is now very prevalent and is quite annoying.


----------



## SEAKevin (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I"m hoping this fixes my Youtube issue. I did a 02468 reset yesterday at about 5pm PT and it just re-downloaded 0452 to my HR21-100. When is this new update going to be pushed? Or when can I get it from 02468?


----------



## Tom_D_SL (Feb 10, 2011)

While I can't say for absolute certain, it look like this new firmware is causing lost frames, a 'stuttering' choppy video.
(sound is normal) Also fast forward looks crappy with half-frames instead of a smoother fast frame rate.
Anyone else seeing this?
(HR24-200)


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

My HR24-200 got the update to 054 two days ago and so far everthing appears to be working just fine, youtube included.


----------



## Tom_D_SL (Feb 10, 2011)

I just reset my hr24. works fine playing the same program that was choppy. This is the same behavior I saw yesterday. It proves the disk/data is not bad, but the code is bad. Maybe a memory leak(?). In any case, it's fine
for awhile, then goes choppy. Can anyone confirm?

thanks,
tom


----------



## RichBenson (Feb 10, 2011)

Did the YouTube results stop showing up for anyone else? My wife was telling me that YouTube videos were showing up on the DVR last night. When she went to show me tonight in the Smart Search, no YouTube videos show up. Internet connection is functional (started a VOD recording to verify).

Both of our DVRs are running 0x457. They're both the HR24-500 model.

Rich


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

System did it 0x458 download on my HR20-100. I now don't have the ability to see the recordings it does on other machines(4 others) in the listing. Did 2 resets hard and soft, with the same results. Other machines in the house all working fine and showing what they record. Also, there's about a 2-3 second delay on all key pushes. This is the 1st time a download has effected this machine. Hope this posting helps the cause.


----------



## Capt Don (Jan 14, 2009)

HR20-700 w/external 1TB drive now choppy playback with pixilation. This can occur as often as every couple of seconds rendering watching recorded material impossible. Reset does not solve (tried multiple times). Performing 'Start Over' sometimes helps. Problem can go away for several minutes and then reappear. Problems playing back with old recorded material or new material. Noticed external disk light in considerable frenzy unlike I've ever seen before.

I wish we had a way to perform a n-1 version firmware download until the current firmware problem is fixed.

Anybody have user workaround(s) for this serious playback problem?

[Also forgot to note that there is considerable delay with remote button commands. System response on List displays very slow and deleting a show even froze-up screen response competely once].


----------



## papasurf (Feb 11, 2011)

Tom_D_SL said:


> While I can't say for absolute certain, it look like this new firmware is causing lost frames, a 'stuttering' choppy video.
> (sound is normal) Also fast forward looks crappy with half-frames instead of a smoother fast frame rate.
> Anyone else seeing this?
> (HR24-200)


Hi Tom_D_SL,

I have the same symptoms after the update on two new dvr's. An HR24-200 and an HR-24-500. They were perfect before the new firmware.


----------



## Tom_D_SL (Feb 10, 2011)

I've confirmed this problem is repeatable. A push button reset fixes it for about 6 hours, then it goes bad again...
Anyone else?


----------



## r34220 (Jan 6, 2007)

Tom_D_SL said:


> While I can't say for absolute certain, it look like this new firmware is causing lost frames, a 'stuttering' choppy video.
> (sound is normal) Also fast forward looks crappy with half-frames instead of a smoother fast frame rate.
> Anyone else seeing this?
> (HR24-200)


I am getting this shuttering on my HR20 as well.
was fine b4 this release 0x458


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

We are getting stuttering on our HR20-700 too. Especially when using MRV to play recordings from other receivers. Everything was fine before yesterday.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

First time I've ever seen this - video sat on gray screen with no audio for about 5 seconds this evening at turn-on in my HR20-100. I usually have instantaneous video and audio when I turn it on. All else seems normal and working ok.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR21-100 is still on 0x452 from December and not 0x457 as is stated it should be in the release notes thread. However it is getting the Youtube ability.


----------



## cbhpi (Nov 17, 2008)

The morning of February 9th, when I first powered up my HR21-200, it behaved as if it had received a software update. When I checked the software version, it still said 0X452. Today, I forced a software update, but it still says 0X452. Go figure.


----------



## tabrewer (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a HR21-700 with 0x457.... I am now getting picture & sound freezes. My RF remote or buttons on the receiver don't function each morning until I do a RBR.


----------



## jeepwrang3 (Aug 19, 2006)

My HR20-700 is stuttering when using the remote for any DVR functions since the update. Just thought my unit was acting up but i guess its more widespread.


----------



## bonscott (May 1, 2007)

My HR20-700 also stutters when I change the channel for a couple seconds and then is fine.I did a reboot and thought it was fixed now the problem came back. This problem just started last week.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

HR20-700 and HR20-100 both got the new firmware last night. 
HR21-100 has not been updated since December 15, last year, so I assume that is coming.
Two minor problems noted:

1. My eSATA (2 TB WDVS/Thermaltake Dock), was not recognized. (It was on the internal drive when I started interacting with it). I restart brought the drive and all its recordings back (this has happened before, so it's nothing new due to the recent firmware.

2. YouTube was not functional on the HR20-700 until I did a reboot. The HR20-100 YouTube was functional the first time I checked it.

I assume that the software is on "roll-out", and that the HR21-100 will get updated in the next few days. If that's not true, someone let me know what is up.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

hr20-700 got oxo458 at 345 am working fine


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

HR20-700, no whole home dvr setup yet. Connected to network router via wi-fi game port.

Received 0x458 @ 3:31am today.

Had YouTube working before, after activating via UTUB3ON search. Continues to work now.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> My HR21-100 is still on 0x452 from December and not 0x457 as is stated it should be in the release notes thread. However it is getting the Youtube ability.


my three HR21-100 are also 0x452


----------



## woodfold (Aug 24, 2009)

I've typed in the actual name of a video:
Old man watches car fly by

and it doesn't show in the results. It shows on YouTube, but not in my search.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

woodfold said:


> I've typed in the actual name of a video:
> Old man watches car fly by
> 
> and it doesn't show in the results. It shows on YouTube, but not in my search.


Try searching for something less specific...for example, type in DAUGHTRY and see if you get an entry on the right that says DAUGHTRY Youbtube...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Vin said:


> Try searching for something less specific...for example, type in DAUGHTRY and see if you get an entry on the right that says DAUGHTRY Youbtube...


How is one supposed to know that they should type in DAUGHTRY unless they already viewed the video on their computer? Sort of defeats the purpose of "Smart Search," I'd say.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> How is one supposed to know that they should type in DAUGHTRY unless they already viewed the video on their computer? Sort of defeats the purpose of "Smart Search," I'd say.


You're right, it wouldn't really be a "Smart Search" but I interpreted his post to mean he was still trying to determine whether or not the Youtube feature was enabled on his DVR...I believe a more general search would have helped him make that determination.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR21-200 got 0x457 yesterday AM. My HR21-100 rebooted the same night but is still on 0x452 from December 16, 2010.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> My HR21-200 got 0x457 yesterday AM. My HR21-100 rebooted the same night but is still on 0x452 from December 16, 2010.


I'm in the same boat. I think we just have to be patient. The HR20-700 and HR20-100 both updated, but my HR21-100 did not, it's still on the December firmware.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Both our HR20-700's got the update yesterday. Had an issue with some channel logos missing (e.g., ESPNU) and some showing older versions (e.g., NHL Network). Did a red button reset a few hours ago and the logos reappeared.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Speaking of channel logos, does anyone have the channel logo for the HD version of HGTV channel 229? It disappeared with the 0x452 software from December for me. The SD version of HGTV still has the logo, but not the HD version.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Speaking of channel logos, does anyone have the channel logo for the HD version of HGTV channel 229? It disappeared with the 0x452 software from December for me. The SD version of HGTV still has the logo, but not the HD version.


Same here -- HGTV HD logo disappeared previously and hasn't returned.


----------



## cbhpi (Nov 17, 2008)

HR21-200 was updated Tuesday morning. Remote control lag problem seems to be resolved with this update. (From December 14th until Tuesday, had severe problem using remote control in RF mode at a distance of greater than about 10 feet.)


----------



## shiffy (Dec 19, 2006)

I've seen issues with the last 2 software updates regarding fast-forwarding. Whenever I fast forward at 2x or 3x, it about 70% of the time starts playing AFTER the time when I pressed the play button, so I'm always having to backtrack whereas before it seemed to start playing back about 30 seconds before where I pressed play when on 3x.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Tom_D_SL said:


> Also fast forward looks crappy with half-frames instead of a smoother fast frame rate.
> Anyone else seeing this?
> (HR24-200)


Haven't noticed the half frame problem yet on ffw on my HR21, but did when I reverse. Very annoying.:nono2:


----------



## endeavor (Jan 27, 2010)

HR20-700 here
The new software update came a number of days ago.

Here's the interesting thing with this, every since we got this unit back in 9/2006 we have had issues with Fox HD channel 25 where when we were watching any HD presentation, whether House, Bones, Idol, etc... there would be at least 30 - 50 small but annoying video/audio glitches during each hour of watching TV. All Other HD channels Always! worked just fine, and so we thought it was just a Fox HD 25 HD broadcasting problem with how they compressed the signal, etc, etc etc...

Anyway, this week those three TV shows for the first time ever, broadcast and recorded perfectly without any glitches at all. We were so impressed and commented to ourselves after the first of those three shows, but all of them worked just fine. We did not even know the software update took place until I looked and see that it had just a few days ago before these shows aired.

I don't see anything in the release notes about working on it, but that's the only thing I can attribute it too otherwise after all these years of watching each update and praying someone somewhere in the Fox/DirecTV technical people would finally fix it, and so it seems it has been, if not then it's a 1000 to 1 other coincidence - it's hard to imagine the new sun solar flare would fix it, quite the opposite I would think...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bad News
A few weeks went by and my Fox 25 HD is back to the Video/Audio glitches


----------



## Asheville Hoo (Feb 18, 2011)

shiffy said:


> I've seen issues with the last 2 software updates regarding fast-forwarding. Whenever I fast forward at 2x or 3x, it about 70% of the time starts playing AFTER the time when I pressed the play button, so I'm always having to backtrack whereas before it seemed to start playing back about 30 seconds before where I pressed play when on 3x.


I'm a fairly recent customer to D* and obviously to posting on this forum so forgive any problems in this post:

Several times on my HR24/500 this has happened to me and it is HIGHLY annoying. I have been watching basketball games delayed and while trying to fast forward through certain down times when I hit play the action jumps upwards of 7 seconds AHEAD. For sporting events this is not acceptable. Most of the time it works properly, but several different sessions this has occurred. By sessions I mean different days or viewings and that during that viewing it does it almost every time.

I am certainly hoping this is somehow due to a software issue in that then at least I have hopes of it getting resolved. Glad to know it isn't something unique to me. FWIW, it happens even at 1X fast forward for me.


----------



## jcormack (Jan 19, 2007)

Fpr those that have HR21 models that have not yet updated, please check your history log. My HR21-200 is stuck in a don't-loop, it has had multiple attempts to download the new software over the last couple of days. I observed it last night and again this am - it gets to about 98% done on the download & then kicks out, reboots on the old version, and 10 minutes later starts over again............


----------



## jcormack (Jan 19, 2007)

My HR21-200 was failing to load the new software - it was getting to 95-96%of download, then kicking out, reseting and starting back up on the old version - It would then do this again 20 minutes later, had at lest 20 "trys" in the history. I powered down around 10 today, leaving power off 20 minutes and this time it got to 98% and hung there, doing I guess a bit-check of the download, it kept going between 97% & 98% - it finally quit and declared a 799 hardware failure. I removed power for 4 hrs, this time it hung at 98% again, but finally pushed through & is now functional again - hope the upgrade was worth it.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

jcormack said:


> My HR21-200 was failing to load the new software - it was getting to 95-96%of download, then kicking out, reseting and starting back up on the old version - It would then do this again 20 minutes later, had at lest 20 "trys" in the history. I powered down around 10 today, leaving power off 20 minutes and this time it got to 98% and hung there, doing I guess a bit-check of the download, it kept going between 97% & 98% - it finally quit and declared a 799 hardware failure. I removed power for 4 hrs, this time it hung at 98% again, but finally pushed through & is now functional again - hope the upgrade was worth it.


If I would have gotten a hardware failure warning, I would have stopped right there and called D* and ask for a new DVR. I guess you were more persistent.


----------



## retired flyer (Nov 12, 2007)

endeavor said:


> HR20-700 here
> The new software update came a number of days ago.
> 
> Here's the interesting thing with this, every since we got this unit back in 9/2006 we have had issues with Fox HD channel 25 where when we were watching any HD presentation, whether House, Bones, Idol, etc... there would be at least 30 - 50 small but annoying video/audio glitches during each hour of watching TV. All Other HD channels Always! worked just fine, and so we thought it was just a Fox HD 25 HD broadcasting problem with how they compressed the signal, etc, etc etc...
> ...


I have the same box and same problem with Fox HD & TNT HD that's temporarily fixed by doing 2 resets within 30 minutes. Directv is up to something they're not telling customers about.


----------



## endeavor (Jan 27, 2010)

retired flyer said:


> I have the same box and same problem with Fox HD & TNT HD that's temporarily fixed by doing 2 resets within 30 minutes. Directv is up to something they're not telling customers about.


....retired flyer (Richard Bach )

For me that never solved the problem though regardless of how many resets I had done in a row. The only thing that resets fixed for me is when every month or two the audio gets a little garbly, and resets always have fixed that. But for the Video/Audio glitches I had tried everything in the book I could think of, it appeared as if it was at the broadcast level since I could replay the glitch by doing a rewind and the problem showed up in the same spot. I even changed out every RG6 connector from the unit out to the Dish, and even swapped the pairs of RG6 off the 5-LNB Dish as well, and more; I was determined to figure it out since 2006 when it was installed, but up till now I was never successful until this month. 
Anyway, all I know is that all the HD broadcast on Fox Channel 25 over the last 10 days, so far, have been nearly perfect without any of the Video/Audio glitches, where previously we had been constantly/consistently having that problem over the last 5 years. I hope it stays working properly now for good. (You said TNT HD does it too, but I don't watch TNT HD that much so I can't say for that channel, sorry)

I was even thinking of finding a way to not let any more software updates take place out of fear they may mess it up again (if it was the software update? ..but the odds of the last 5 years with the problem and the timing of this last update 10 days ago that fixed it, point to it)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
EDIT:
Bad News
A few weeks went by and my Fox 25 HD is back to the Video/Audio glitches


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Indiana627 said:


> *My HR21-100 is still on 0x452* from December and not 0x457 as is stated it should be in the release notes thread. However it is getting the Youtube ability.


Same here.

How long does the 457 roll out take?

Is there a schedule for each receiver type?


----------



## Asheville Hoo (Feb 18, 2011)

FWIW, my one and only HR24/500 is still at 0x452 as it was from my install date of 1/15/11.

My You Tube search does work and I haven't noticed any major issues other than the issue of when forwarding and hitting play that it jumps forward on occasion as I posted on here already.

Only other issue I have had was a faint high pitched whine/squeel on the audio a week or so ago which was resolved with a menu driven on screen reset.

As far as I am concerned the 1X ffwd is very jerky, but I don't have anything to compare it to from earlier for D* since this is the first I D* I have had.

I have 2 SD Replay TVs which I've had for many years and used to have a HD MOXI for a few years so I am familiar with DVRs in general, just not the ins and outs of the HR24, though I have been learning a lot via DBSTalk, thanks.


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

My HR21-100 still has the 0x452 software from December, and I've been having lots of freezing/no responsiveness/bad recording problems lately. Where do you check the history log to see if your receiver has been trying to download a software upgrade but has failed? I've searched through all the menus twice and can't find any history log.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Same here.
> 
> How long does the 457 roll out take?
> 
> Is there a schedule for each receiver type?


Looking over 452, I see it took 16 days between announcement and my HR21 download. 457 was announced 12 days ago.

What been the longest time period between announcement and download?


----------



## jcormack (Jan 19, 2007)

gcd0865 said:


> My HR21-100 still has the 0x452 software from December, and I've been having lots of freezing/no responsiveness/bad recording problems lately. Where do you check the history log to see if your receiver has been trying to download a software upgrade but has failed? I've searched through all the menus twice and can't find any history log.


Manage Recordings - History


----------



## jcormack (Jan 19, 2007)

ATARI said:


> If I would have gotten a hardware failure warning, I would have stopped right there and called D* and ask for a new DVR. I guess you were more persistent.


Several hrs of progamming I did not want to lose..............


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jcormack said:


> Manage Recordings - History


Didn't know software updates were there. Saw about a dozen upgrades, but nothing since December. It been 14 days since the new NR was announced. The last, NR 452, took 16 days after it was announced before my HR21 got updated to it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jcormack said:


> Several hrs of programming I did not want to lose..............


Just went thru that. I deleted everything I could VOD and watch what remain. Took a few days, but I manage to watch most. Some shows, because of the receiver problem, turned out to be unwatchable.


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

got this update right away. i got the last one only weeks before it. how do u access u-tube i dont see a tab.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Didn't know software updates were there. Saw about a dozen upgrades, but nothing since December. It been 14 days since the new NR was announced. The last, NR 452, took 16 days after it was announced before my HR21 got updated to it.


Looks like 16 days is the key for HR21-100. Got 457 with its _YouTube_ feature.

You must turn it on in . . . .

Menu - Parental Control - Edit Settings - Web Videos​


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Just got 0x459 on my HR24-500s. Is this another one of these minor tweaks to this release, or is there something else going on? It's not mentioned in any of the posted release notes.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Woke up this morning and none of my three HR23-700s would power up....had to pull power. After restart (whew) I checked FW and was 0x452 12/15.....then about 5 minutes later each did an auto-download of 0x457...which completed, reboot OK....up and running. Have not had time to see how they work/operate.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

balboadave said:


> Just got 0x459 on my HR24-500s. Is this another one of these minor tweaks to this release, or is there something else going on? It's not mentioned in any of the posted release notes.


+1. 459 arrived this am.


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

balboadave said:


> Just got 0x459 on my HR24-500s. Is this another one of these minor tweaks to this release, or is there something else going on? It's not mentioned in any of the posted release notes.


Received 0x459 last night too. Didn't notice any changes.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Got it on my HR24-200.


----------



## fmarullo (Oct 18, 2006)

I have 4 HD receivers, I noticed on my DVR HR21-700 that as of late the TVApps is broken - 301. I reset defaults / red button reset / network config Mx times, satellite cfg, called D*...
It works on all my other TVs and I can connect (internet) on this Recvr ( YouTube etc).
I noticed the last software upgrade was 2.17 and that seems to coincide with when this problem appeared.

Anyone else notice this side affect?


----------



## Smoot (Jun 4, 2003)

fmarullo said:


> I have 4 HD receivers, I noticed on my DVR HR21-700 that as of late the TVApps is broken - 301. I reset defaults / red button reset / network config Mx times, satellite cfg, called D*...
> It works on all my other TVs and I can connect (internet) on this Recvr ( YouTube etc).
> I noticed the last software upgrade was 2.17 and that seems to coincide with when this problem appeared.
> 
> Anyone else notice this side affect?


I had the same problem with the 0x457 update on my HR21-100. TVApps used to work just fine--when they actually worked--but now all I get is the 301 error. I have tried hard resetting the HR21, my router, first putting the settings on AUTO, then manually configuring the STB ports, port forwarding ports 27177 and 27178, putting the HR21 in the DMZ in my router, etc. Nothing has worked. If it is my router--and I'm betting it is not--it is not worth replacing it just to get friggin' "TVApps" working. There were nice to have, but not vital.

Still, lots of users are having issues with this, and DirecTV has been both flippant and fairly useless coming up with a solution.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

Directv just installed a new software update 0x459
(3/1/[email protected]) on my HR24-500 . Does anyone know anything about this? also, while doing a search about this update i read about DTV now having Youtube, I do not have that app on my system. Should I have it or am i miss interpreting what i read? Thanks


----------



## bigdaddynw5 (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't need YouTube, the update incorporates an engine which runs in the background, looks just as you were watching any other VOD except some streams are not HD.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

so how do i access youtube?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

lartomar2002 said:


> so how do i access youtube?


Just use smart search and search for something that you know is on Youtube then scroll down to the end of the list on the right side and youtube should be the last thing on the list right after keyword. If you search something that is not going to be in programming then you won't even have to scroll down.
The first one I tried was ABBA, easy to type and instant results.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

received updates on HR24-500 and HR24-100. No problems, in fact, my 500 is now just as fast as my 100. Barely touch a control key and it moves instantly.


----------



## Asheville Hoo (Feb 18, 2011)

Finally got the update yesterday, 3/1/11, at 3:27 AM EST. Being a new customer this is the first update rollout I have experienced and I was starting to get a little worried that I hadn't gotten it when seemingly "everyone" else had. Glad to see it came through. I haven't noticed anything different.


----------



## goondog71 (Feb 15, 2006)

I got the update yesterday on my HR24-500. Since I got the update, when I use some of the on screen data, such as the apps or guide, after I hit exit, the video is frozen on the screen, I can hear the audio but the screen is frozen until I change the channel or hit the FF. This only seems to affect live tv not when I am watching something from the dvr.


----------



## Asheville Hoo (Feb 18, 2011)

goondog71, I had the EXACT same issue with my HR24-500 recently, but it was BEFORE the latest update so I'm not sure it is related to the update itself. It was annoying, but I found if I just hit the replay button it would bring the video back. I haven't noticed it recently, but I haven't been watching a lot recently either. In the misery loves miserable company category, I'm glad to know the problem isn't local to me.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

goondog71 said:


> I got the update yesterday on my HR24-500. Since I got the update, when I use some of the on screen data, such as the apps or guide, after I hit exit, the video is frozen on the screen, I can hear the audio but the screen is frozen until I change the channel or hit the FF. This only seems to affect live tv not when I am watching something from the dvr.


I had similar issues on my first update with the HR24 and a reset cured the issue. Since then, after any update, I do a reset through the menu (not the red button). I don't know if it helps, but I have no issues since...


----------



## goondog71 (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks for the ideas, I will do the reset tongiht when I get home.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

HR20-700 with eSATA RAID-1: audio (and maybe video) stuttering after changing channel. Seems to gradually go away after 30-60 seconds.

Rebooted yesterday and hasn't been doing it since. I see in other posts that it will come back


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I was talking to a co-worker today and she mentioned that her HR24 changes channels by itself sometimes.


----------



## ric97 (Oct 19, 2006)

I rec'd the 0x459 update on 3/1. Before the update, the built-in DECA on my HR24-500 did not seem to work properly; I needed to connect the RJ45 to my router in order for the Whole-Home to share with the other 3 receivers. Since the update, I no longer need the RJ45 connection as the built-in DECA seems to work fine - in fact, the Whole-Home does not work with the RJ45 connected. I would like info on what the 0x459 update corrected...


----------



## ric97 (Oct 19, 2006)

and the youtube feature is really cool...


----------



## JohnGalt (Apr 16, 2008)

My main receiver got 457 (HR-21 obviously) about 3 days ago, and now is stuttering on recorded programs and if you don't quickly hit 30 skip it will crash the receiver and the only thing you can do is red button reset. 

It's fine on live TV and I did a full scan of the hard drive physical media on a linux machine to make sure it wasn't the drive and there are no issues, so it appears to be the software...

Oh and it's BRUTALLY slow, and takes forever to respond to the remote.

YUK.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

JohnGalt said:


> My main receiver got 457 (HR-21 obviously) about 3 days ago, and now is stuttering on recorded programs and if you don't quickly hit 30 skip it will crash the receiver and the only thing you can do is red button reset.
> 
> It's fine on live TV and I did a full scan of the hard drive physical media on a linux machine to make sure it wasn't the drive and there are no issues, so it appears to be the software...
> 
> ...


Running HR21- 700
0x457 2/17 2:24am
I woke up this morning to a frozen picture on the DVR and it was unresponsive. Did a RBR and it came back up and seemed to be ok, i left it on but turned the tv off. Few hours later i came back and it was playing fine on a station, but wouldnt respond to any commands from the remote or front panel, RBR again and it came back up. Then i noticed random stuttering and or freezes (sometimes for several seconds at a time) on both live and recorded TV. Tried a reset from the setup menu, started back up with a 14-920 error message, somehing about not seeing the storage, and asked to reboot, did that twice and same error. Unplugged the power from it and it came back up once again, but i am still seeing picture freezes, sometimes i can operate the GUI while this is going on, other times the unit is totally unresponsive during this time period.

Any ideas? Im started to get pissed and about ready to call DTV and see wtf they can do.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well i guess my issue is different. I had a error 15 too, called in and its the hard drive going bad which makes sense. Replacement dvr on the way, but since its the weekend i wont see it until at least tuesday.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

On one of my HR24s there is one episode of Law and Order SVU that I've stopped and deleted a few times that appears as if it's going to record forever. Check out the funny pic. I actually observed this and deleted it remotely on the H25 so I don't know if it was actually recording all this time. I doubt it because I think it would have filled the machine and deleted other shows. I haven't observed any shows that were deleted to make rooom.

Since it's happened a few times, I rebooted the HR24 last night.


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

mikeny said:


> On one of my HR24s there is one episode of Law and Order SVU that I've stopped and deleted a few times that appears as if it's going to record forever. Check out the funny pic. I actually observed this and deleted it remotely on the H25 so I don't know if it was actually recording all this time. I doubt it because I think it would have filled the machine and deleted other shows. I haven't observed any shows that were deleted to make rooom.
> 
> Since it's happened a few times, I rebooted the HR24 last night.


There are a lot of jokes to be made between the tuner location, recording duration, and program title....

The only problems I've noticed since 0x459 is TVAPPS no longer working on my HR24-200's. Work fine on my HR24-500's but I get "unavailable (5)" error on my HR24-200's. Previously TVAPPS have been working without problems.


----------



## rick71ghia (Sep 1, 2006)

These were in the issue thread for the previous release (copied from other users comments). Still getting both problems on my HR24s.

Haven't seen any comments on this yet... Now, with 0x452, when I delete a show while it's playing I have to select Delete, twice, although the show is deleted after the first prompt

- A show is playing
- Press left arrow to get the show's info page and menu
- Select Delete
- At "Are you sure you want to delete this program" select "Delete Now"
- Get "Please wait" for a few seconds and the PIP shows live TV
- Get another prompt "Are you sure you want to delete this program". This extra prompt is new with 0x0452.

At this point, the show is already deleted. If I select "Don't Delete" I'm returned to the show's info page with an option to "Resume". If I select that there's a slight pause and I go to full-screen live TV. The show is gone from the List. If I select "Delete Now" then I'm back to the List.

I've PC'd and RBR'd.

------------------------

Happens on my HR21 and HR22

1. Record something on one tuner
2. Go into the guide and tune to a channel (let's call it VH1C)
3. Go into the guide and change the channel (let's say to Comedy Central)
4. Go into the list and start watching a program (must play it for at least a little while).
5. Press the back arrow and navigate to delete (or let the show end and select delete).

The last channel you were on was Comedy Central, so it should go back to that channel and have a live buffer. However, it goes back to VH1C instead and there is no live buffer.


----------



## Levachek (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not sure this is an issue with my HR20-700, but this started right around the CBS/TBS/TNT/TruTV coverage of basketball. I get audio via the optical out port on the DVR to a JVC receiver. Audio worked fine during the basketball games, but went silent during some (but not all) commercials. In a way this isn't a bad thing, eh? 

Now, however, this morning Meet the Press audio was silent. I can listen through the HDMI connection direct to the television. 

It would be easier for me to diagnose if it was all gone, but when some programs/commercials work while others don't has me truly baffled. I have not made any changes to the DVR settings that have been working now for a few years. If I turn off Dolby Digital on the DVR the audio returns, but I lose DD. Does any of this make any sense? Could it be the latest firmware update?


----------



## SteveInNC (Oct 8, 2007)

My HR20i (note the "i", this is an MDU) got 458 last week. Before that, I had it connected successfully to the Internet. After 458, the net connection wasn't working anymore (note: the IPTV-ish connection is still ok). My router/firewall and fiber-modem are on a UPS, and all of the other networked devices in the house still see the outside world. The HR20i was on a static address, so I swapped it to DHCP just for effect and re-tried the connection. No joy. I changed it back to a static address, then power-cycled the receiver. Running the network test still shows no connection. The IP addresses et al are correct, and the unit is able to see the local network because it can see the music inventory on my local media server, so it's not a physical connectivity or NIC issue. 

For completeness, I also power-cycled the fiber-modem, router/NAT/firewall, and related network switch going out to the HR20i to insure that all assorted networking tables were up to date.

While poking around, I did see some info that implied I needed to enable port forwarding to the unit for some ports up around 27K. I specifically did not do that the last time I set up the network for it, nor did it seem to be required. Have they changed something in the software such that it will now claim "no connectivity" if that port forwarding is not enabled? I have all inbound access to my firewall off and "hidden" and I fully intend to leave it that way. I never do PPV in any case, but I suspect that if the unit sets a status flag to "no internet" that other things like Youtube will not work either.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Please continue the 0x459 discussion here, I will update the release notes to include 0x459 this afternoon. This seems to be one of the "in between" releases and is just an Under the Hood update.

Scott

Sent from my HTC Desire using DBSTalk


----------



## Dolemite (Jun 8, 2010)

All three of my HR22's got the 459 Software Update this morning and it seems to have messed up the Search and Info functions.

-- All of the images for shows, movies and actors that previously appeared in the Info windows are now gone.

-- All of the Parental Info is gone from the Info windows.

-- The Smart Search can't seem to find anything when using Keywords.

-- The Cast & Crew window in the Info menu no longer shows character names like it used to. It just says "Actor" after every name, even on recent movies and shows.

Anyone else seeing these problems??

Thanks


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

This release on my HR22 from this morning (0459) reset most of my favorite lists. On the first one it unselected almost half of my favorites. All locals were unselected in both lists.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

"Dolemite" said:


> All three of my HR22's got the 459 Software Update this morning and it seems to have messed up the Search and Info functions.
> 
> -- All of the images for shows, movies and actors that previously appeared in the Info windows are now gone.
> 
> ...


All of this information is downloaded with the guide data. It can take several days to fully reload after a new release.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## chick3112215 (Jul 20, 2010)

hello


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

chick3112215 said:


> hello


Hi! And welcome aboard.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Directv2pc has stopped working on my HR21-200 since the firmware upgrade. The receiver is recognized but the playlist is not being loaded. I have contacted D* Tech Support about this. Directv2pc does still work OK on my HR-24.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

The problem with Directv2pc not working on my HR21-200 is possibly a problem with parental controls. If the receiver is unlocked the screen image shows it as locked and wants a passcode to unlock. If I then lock the receiver Directv2pc will reject the passcode as invalid.


----------



## welshdalek (Apr 27, 2009)

got 459 last tuesday am.
ever since then i need to rbr or reset my hr22/100 if i want to use apps - otherwise - error 5 service is unavailable.
I have to do this every day and it is getting very annoying.


----------



## utmba95 (May 4, 2008)

still occurring most or all of the time on 0x459:

When you watch a recorded program and then hit delete, it should go back to the channel you were previously watching. However, after a second, unnecessary delete confirmation prompt, it changes the tuner to the previous channel and deletes all of your buffer. Very disappointing that this was not fixed in this release. This is a major flaw.


----------



## davidpo (Apr 6, 2006)

My HR-24 just rebooted and is downloading version 045A.I wonder what's new or improved.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

I got the same on my HR24-100.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

utmba95 said:


> still occurring most or all of the time on 0x459:
> 
> When you watch a recorded program and then hit delete, it should go back to the channel you were previously watching. However, after a second, unnecessary delete confirmation prompt, it changes the tuner to the previous channel and deletes all of your buffer. Very disappointing that this was not fixed in this release. This is a major flaw.


To say it's a major flaw is a bit much.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

No HR24-100 update/push here (yet - could be a gradual rollout across the country as typically done in the past).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> could be a gradual rollout across the country as typically done in the past


It's being seen in Texas and New York, that's not like any gradual rollout I can remember.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> It's being seen in Texas and New York, that's not like any gradual rollout I can remember.


I've seen that before....in contrast to just a "time zone" geographic rollout.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Same here for my HR24-100, but not my -500s.


----------



## gatorsfan35 (Apr 14, 2011)

Would this new update affect Youtube? I have a HR21PRO, with update 0459 installed on 4/7. When I go to SmartSearch, I only see the KEYWORD and nothing else at the bottom.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

gatorsfan35 said:


> Would this new update affect Youtube? I have a HR21PRO, with update 0459 installed on 4/7. When I go to SmartSearch, I only see the KEYWORD and nothing else at the bottom.


You need to actually do a search before you will see anything about YouTube.


----------



## gatorsfan35 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have tried to search multiple items and have not once seen anything about YouTube..


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

gatorsfan35 said:


> I have tried to search multiple items and have not once seen anything about YouTube..


Is your receiver connected to the Internet? If so, try searching for Rebecca Black since it's Friday.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

davidpo said:


> My HR-24 just rebooted and is downloading version 045A.I wonder what's new or improved.


I got it too. Any news?


----------



## gatorsfan35 (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeremy W said:


> Is your receiver connected to the Internet? If so, try searching for Rebecca Black since it's Friday.


Yes it was connected to the Internet, I just reset the receiver and there it was at the bottom of the search topic. Thanks for the replies. Doesnt seem to be as big of a selection as i thought regarding On Demand programing.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Ever since my HR24-200 has gotten 045A, I seem to be getting a lot briiiips and video stutters on recording playback.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I saw someone else report that on another site. He had an HR24 as well.


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

I used native output, and switching between channels which use different modes (720p to 1080i or vice-versa) frequently produces audio but not channel video. The video is actually being output from the receiver, because all the overlay info (program info, progress bar) draw, but the video being drawn is just black. I must switch channels away and back to fix it.

This is frequent when using DoublePlay between two channels of different resolutions.

Using 0x458 on an HR20-100 to my LG TV (see room 1 below).

It's also really slow, but nothing new there.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone know what was added with this release that I got on 4/14?
I'm surprised there's nothing here already.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Rob I moved your thread into here, the release is fairly new and appears to be one of those "in between" releases that are really Under the Hood updates.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

since this release, both my HR 20's have a new issue. About every 15-30 minutes, a black screen interrupts viewing. Believe it's on both recorded and live viewing. Driving wife nuts.


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

It may be coincidence and it doesn't mean it was the SW update, but I've noticed audio dropouts on my HR21-100 the past few weeks and only noticed this morning that I got the 459 update on 4/5.


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

Is the current SW release 0x45a for the HR24-500? If it is my reciever has not gotten this release. Is there a way I can force a software download, if so please explain.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

broeddog said:


> Is the current SW release 0x45a for the HR24-500?


Nope, it's 0x0459. Only the HR24-100 and -200 are on 0x045A.


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Jeremy.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

broeddog said:


> Thanks Jeremy.


No problem. For future reference, this site is invaluable: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR24-500


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

My HR24-500 took new upgrade with new features last night. 0x4a7
Have a new toolbar that shows across top of screen when I use many of the function keys. Toolbar disappears after a couple seconds.
Toolbar has : TVmail, Info, Last 4 channels, Favorites, CC, Audio/Video, Parental functions. This makes it easier changing favorites list. 
Nice update............


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

camo said:


> My HR24-500 took new upgrade with new features last night. 0x4a7
> Have a new toolbar that shows across top of screen when I use many of the function keys. Toolbar disappears after a couple seconds.
> Toolbar has : TVmail, Info, Last 4 channels, Favorites, CC, Audio/Video, Parental functions. This makes it easier changing favorites list.
> Nice update............


Ditto on my HR20.....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

New National Release started spooling last night .. See if you can determine the pattern 

Discussion continues here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192924


----------

